# Painter in need of help.



## mpdawson (Dec 16, 2008)

I have been a painter for over 8 years now and I want to go out on my own i need to know what I need like Paperwork Requirements, I live in philadelphia,pa:notworthy::wallbash:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

:chinese: apparently you no do your home work.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/new-members-visitors-so-you-think-you-want-painting-contractor-2879/


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

timhag said:


> :chinese: apparently you no do your home work.


Apparently he is doing his homework.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

JNLP said:


> Apparently he is doing his homework.


I am assigning you a mentor, JNLP will teach and help you along your travels to becoming a true professional painter. :w00t:


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

timhag said:


> I am assigning you a mentor, JNLP will teach and help you along your travels to becoming a true professional painter. :w00t:


He's already a painter, and should have much success as his experience is about double yours. 

Philly is its own state far far away from the rest of PA with its laws & requirements on everything. Might be better off finding somebody from Philly to help you out or look the info up on their website. Also read over this site: http://www.paopen4business.state.pa.us/paofb/site/default.asp


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

> i need to know what I need like Paperwork Requirements


I'd start with masking paper.


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

He best head for the internets!:thumbsup:


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

Go to the pdca, join, and use that site along with this one.


----------



## The paint whisperer (Oct 18, 2007)

Call your city or county.
Call your insurance Co.

They should be able to tell you if your city or state,... requires license and or certification.

Your Ins. agent can tell you how much you need for coverage base on nature of your business.

Good luck.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Depending on what part of town you work in:


You need help. One to work and one to watch the tools.
You need to arm yourself. (this also keeps your tools.....your tools.)
Decide which is better, Pat's? Or Geno's?
Kinda kidding!


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> Depending on what part of town you work in:
> 
> 
> You need help. One to work and one to watch the tools.
> ...


HAHA that is so true.

I was on a job in Baltimore last year, and it was the same way. The homeless park was attached to the church we was working on. We literally had to have somebody standing on the ground watching over everything as we got everything up or it would disapear. One guy sat his shirt on the steps for 5 minutes, came back & it was GONE. :laughing:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

JNLP said:


> HAHA that is so true.
> 
> I was on a job in Baltimore last year, and it was the same way. The homeless park was attached to the church we was working on. We literally had to have somebody standing on the ground watching over everything as we got everything up or it would disapear. One guy sat his shirt on the steps for 5 minutes, came back & it was GONE. :laughing:


 I came up with that from working in Baltimore. Just bid a job, cornice only, two guys one day. One guy will just watch stuff and smoke cigars. (Me)

Philly is about an hour and 15 minutes away. (in good traffic)


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

bikerboy;50739
Decide which is better said:


> Dont you mean Pats or Steelers? We all know the answer to that one ...Patriots of course .....even still after loosing the league MVP 7 minutes into the season.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> I came up with that from working in Baltimore. Just bid a job, cornice only, two guys one day. One guy will just watch stuff and smoke cigars. (Me)
> 
> Philly is about an hour and 15 minutes away. (in good traffic)


I was working on St Vincent De Paul (?), right across from the post office by the big ass "stack". A good friends company works on steeples & I help them out when I'm slow painting. If you know of the church... We sent out all the louvered windows to a place in Philly to be stripped. Then we filled, repaired, primed, & painted them all in the shop here in Pittsburgh. Was a week of hell, was alot of them. Then went back & installed them all, caulked/painted all the trim, and helped put up the new gold cross that we also made here in the shop. If you was in the area at all, it was pretty hard to miss us.

Final day there I was working till 11PM running lightning protection. In the homeless park at night with a spool of copper & tons of power tools. Spent more time protecting our stuff than actually working.



























The cross wasn't complete in that photo yet. Let me tell you... I got alot of gold all over that city trying to do final touches up there in the wind. :whistling2:


----------



## Jay123 (Feb 1, 2008)

timhag said:


> :chinese: apparently you no do your home work.




....but timma will luv u loooong tiiiime....fif dolla.....:yes::yes:


----------



## Jay123 (Feb 1, 2008)

sorry tim....just what popped into my mind reading your post...:whistling2:

Jay


----------



## Jay123 (Feb 1, 2008)

alright...I'm not _reallly_ that sorry, sue me.

J


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Jay123 said:


> alright...I'm not _reallly_ that sorry, sue me.
> 
> J


I got your back Jay. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jay123 (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Nice cheery sky...

:jester:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Dont you mean Pats or Steelers? We all know the answer to that one ...Patriots of course .....even still after loosing the league MVP 7 minutes into the season.


 
You are talking football. I'm talking cheesesteak. Pat's and Geno's are two shops famous (worldwide) for making (what else?) Philliy cheese steak subs. They are across the street from each other. Everyone has a favorite.


----------



## mjkpainting (Feb 12, 2008)

timhag said:


> :chinese: apparently you no do your home work.



Guys help this kid out. You guys are better than that. He wants to start a painting business. He worked for someone for 8 years and probably worked his tail off. Give him a little guidance. Some of you guys can be real pricks to guys that are novice painters. Maybe he is a hard working hungry guy that wants to go out on his own.


----------



## mjkpainting (Feb 12, 2008)

Bender said:


> I'd start with masking paper.


Thats a help to the kid. Why don't you just tell him not to bother- give up and keep working for someone else the rest of his life


This kid came to a painting forum to ask a question about starting his own painting company.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

MJ

The link that Tim posted really covers it. You have to understand that pricing questions and startup questions are received sometimes with the same enthusiasm as you probably feel when people say: "Oh, you're a teacher. Must be nice to get a fat salary off our taxes AND you get your whole summer off..."

Now, we all know that summers are not nearly as long when you are a teacher as they were when you were a student. And we all know that the salaries are not all that fat, the work is not always done during school hours, and there are department meetings, and conferences and extra curricular activities and its really a pretty thankless job.

I think the prick factor you describe is each pro painter here seeing the painters equivalent of all I just described above flash through his mind as he posts a link that covers the topic in much more cogent detail than all of us underachieving and unscrupulous fiends could possibly assemble in a new thread. 

I will say that for a part timer, you have gotten the best service I have ever seen out of this group, so you might ought not go and take and turn into the pied piper. So, how were the holidays? Enjoying the break?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I think people get frustrated with every newbie that comes rolling by that want to start their own company with no business knowledge at all. It's not very difficult to do some research in your own state to see what type of licencing and insurance you may need to do work. It would be nice if newbies did a little homework before coming here looking for miracle answers. It seem lazy when someone places a half assed post on how to start a business. Hard to take serious.


MJK ....in your pics ....are you really spraying a residential ceiling? And with barely no protection?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I smell a rat, no pun intended. 

Who are you and what have you done with the smiley guy who usually posts comments like this after having 12 professionals from around the world advise you on your weekend task:

_Thanks guys

I always learn something new from you guys. I appreciate it._

Do you need someone to talk to? We do offer that service as well.


----------



## mjkpainting (Feb 12, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> I smell a rat, no pun intended.
> 
> Who are you and what have you done with the smiley guy who usually posts comments like this after having 12 professionals from around the world advise you on your weekend task:
> 
> ...


*
READ CAREFULLY Lets start Whoever this moderator is sorry:*:


VERMONT PAINTER- Please don't talk to me that way b/c that is totally unfair- Don't ever talk to me that way again. That was very insulting. 

MR MODERATER

If you knock even one of my posts off I will tell you this:
Weak forum. From what I've seen you have set. 


If you do go that avenue I realize you have become such buddy buddy with these guys that no matter what I say won't get posted anyway.


MR VERMONT PAINTER

Of course I have certainly benifited from this forum and many of these guys are extremely helpful. Why would I spend my time with some really talented and knowledgeable painters (which I enjoy) I am extremely thankful for it and some of you guys have really gave me some really FANTASTIC ADVISE. 

If I'm not fit for this forum (As the part time guy asking questions) and a couple of other guys agree- just say the word gentleman and it was a real honor and pleasure meeting some of you--------------- I'll be gone. Mr. Moderater. Hopefully you would agree, I been pretty proffessional and I'm I pretty good fit here?????????

so I'll go into this
Vermont Painter who the **** are you??????? Giving responses at 11am????? Your a joke that does google search to find an answer to post. I'm a guy with with two masters degrees (I'll fax the diplomas smart guy) 

I'm sorry for the hostiliey but don't ever do that again Vermont painter. The fact of the matter is that I probably put in just as many hours as you guys do. Please don't take when I say "part time painter" or "it's a side gig for me" like I do it on the weekends. To be honest, I probably never should have told my story and just acted like a big shot like some of you EXPERT painters. (Some of you guys have some issues). Mainly yes, I do it on the weekends but but I do it most nights til 1am trying to finish jobs and provide a good lifestyle for my family. Due the math. I get up at 4:30am work out and go teach "leaching off you you guys as a teacher taking out of your wallet while some of you guys are getting paid cash!!!!! I paint most nights til 10:30 and then do 20 hours on the weekend. (surely don't do it as well as you guys do), cmon wake up" You don't think I'm tired the next morning??????? Let me tell you VP------------- I AM PAL!!! Because this is how I provide for my family and if you have your company makes so money---Pay my ass and I'll drive up to Vermont and paint for you and the imbreads.


----------



## mjkpainting (Feb 12, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> I smell a rat, no pun intended.
> 
> Who are you and what have you done with the smiley guy who usually posts comments like this after having 12 professionals from around the world advise you on your weekend task:
> 
> ...



Your right!!!! you should pay a helper $10 or $12 an hour to talk about what a hero you are!!!!!!! Why not, you have the answer to everything. Why be on the forum????? Look in the mirror flex and congratulate yourself. Your such an *[email protected]#&


----------



## mjkpainting (Feb 12, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> I smell a rat, no pun intended.
> 
> Who are you and what have you done with the smiley guy who usually posts comments like this after having 12 professionals from around the world advise you on your weekend task:
> 
> ...


Vermont painter,

I would love to take a ride a couple hours north. I'd ring the bell have you answer the door and slap you in the mouth!!!!!!



Then I would ring the bell AGAIN----------------we would start over again Mr. Expert!!!!! Or with that big mouth take a ride south and ring my bell. GOOD LUCK


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Before you feak out on me too ....I was refering to protecting your body ...go get a head sock, gloves, and a tyvek suit when spraying before you die ....a mask with a shield might help too ...esp for ceilings.


----------



## mjkpainting (Feb 12, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Before you feak out on me too ....I was refering to protecting your body ...go get a head sock, gloves, and a tyvek suit when spraying before you die ....a mask with a shield might help too ...esp for ceilings.


I'm not going to freak out on you

I was probably spraying a room room 10 X12. No, I had a mask/breather/ Cmon This isn't industrial spaying. It's a unoccupied residential repaint.


Are you really going to break my balls????? Maybe you should give me some advise. Is it necessary to have more equipment???? 


See that would be helpful. Maybe I should have more protection. This is where you should politely let me know. And if you did------------ I would say THANK YOU!!! and genuinely mean it!!!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

mjkpainting said:


> I'm not going to freak out on you
> 
> I was probably spraying a room room 10 X12. No, I had a mask/breather/ Cmon This isn't industrial spaying. It's a unoccupied residential repaint.
> 
> ...


 
I'm not sure you can take the criticism that goes along with the advice. Sometimes they go hand in hand. These are just my opinions. Try not to threaten me too, or change your response a dozen times.

It looks like a occupied home with the HO's stuff covered in the center of the room. I dont know too many that would break out a sprayer for a ceiling on a job like that. I think that the time saved by spraying was wasted in covering every last inch of the room. Thats a two hour ceiling, set up and take down by cut and roll. There are many ways to skin a cat. If yours is the most profitable for you then go for it. 

You are missing the filters over the catridges of your respirator. How do you store it? In a ziplock bag or kicking around the back of the van. The carbon in the catridges break down in days if not stored properly ...and then you just left with a crappy air filter system for your lungs. 

Latex paint is toxic. It doesnt matter if it is industrial, commercial or residential. You need to protect your skin at all times when spraying. If you dont believe me you can chat it up here with a few paint manufacturers or a few of our resident paint chemists. Wolverine and Formulator are a few good ones off the top.

Was this polite enough for you?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

mjkpainting said:


> Vermont painter,
> 
> I would love to take a ride a couple hours north. I'd ring the bell have you answer the door and slap you in the mouth!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Do Scott a fav and stop by my house and ring my bell before waisting your time driving to Vermont.:yes:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

MJ

I think you are working a little too hard. Double dipping is not easy, and the stress can get to you after a while. Enjoy some downtime with your family. 

Cheers


----------



## mjkpainting (Feb 12, 2008)

Sorry if I offended you guys and I'm sure I did. I genially apologize for some of the inappropriate words. I get angry and start to write things that I shouldn't. Most times I don't write them I say them to people and that gets me in even more trouble. In this case, I'm 100% wrong and I'm sorry. I didn't mean some of that.

I do have to say I think this may be the wrong forum for me. I get too pissed off when people criticize other people or painters. 

God bless and have a safe and happy new year.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Lighten up MJK, we all say things we regret from time to time. Learn from it and stick around. We always like a guy thats passionate about his work.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Look at it another way too MLK.

Maybe you live in a district that has had a lot of teacher layoffs. Now, how would you like it if someone people, not really trained as teachers, came in an started getting teaching jobs in your area since the district could pay them less money than the experienced teachers. Then you saw a teacher talk forum where all these inexperienced teachers are asking questions that show that they really do not know what they are doing while you and maybe some of your coworkers are out of work. Maybe you are still teaching, but are really concerned that your profession is being cheapened. 

That is everyday in the painting world. People doing painting on the side is throws the greatest wrench in pricing for professional painters, IMHO. A good painter is worth as much respect as any other profession. 

It is nice to know you have two masters, I would hope that you could leverage that additional education enough to not have to work so many hours after your regular job to make ends meet. That has to be tough for family life. I would not assume that there are painters here that do not approach your level of education and intellect though. I myself do not have a masters because I walked away from a full Fellowship and Research Assistanceship at a Big Ten university with a 4.0 gpa because it was better for my family that I did not continue.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

MJ

No offense taken. I have been sensing more than the usual frustration from guys lately who dont like the opinions that are given. My new years resolution is to post alot less. In your case, it seemed from your posts last night that you were not your usual self. I only commented initially in this thread to remind you that you do get good help here whenever you need it and you could preserve that by not calling guys pricks in this thread. 

Moreover, I don't consider you any less of a painter than anyone else here. I have a masters in education and was a teacher myself for five years in a past life. I started and built the early foundation of my business doing exactly what you are doing. I know it is not easy. In my case, when it got to the point where I preferred the business over my career, I took a year leave of absence to give my full attention to the business, with the option of returning to teaching. I never looked back. I enjoy the freedom of having control over my own circumstances, and not being bound to the politics of an institution. When I made the leap, I realized quickly that it is much more complex when it is your sole financial pursuit, and I enjoy that challenge. I approach my business with the same tenacity as I did my own education and career in teaching. Many of the same qualities that make a good teacher also apply to a good employer.

What you are doing is not easy. It does get to a point where you have to make decisions about where you want to go with it. The bottom line is, make it whatever you want to make it to enhance your life. I hope you will not abandon this forum. I think you bring a good perspective and enthusiasm to the group (certain recent posts notwithstanding). 

Good luck and feel free to contact me if you would like to discuss in more detail the nuances of building your business while maintaining a career in education.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

There does seem to be a little clique on this forum. Anymore I just come to it to read the arguements of all the inflated egos. 

8 years of painting?, I'd say he's paid his dues. Maybe he wasnt in a company that was willing to teach him the business side of the profession. Is that the kind of company you guys have? You have a legitimate person asking a legitimate question. Some guys are happy working for someone else their entire career. Others have the desire to grow themselves. Sorry, I dont have 1 or 2 Master Degrees, but what I do have is 26 years in this profession and have become damn successful at it. I've had employees that I've taught and now have their own businesses. Competition is good. The paranoia that some of you seem to have is amusing, you know who you are. (There is medication for that.) The way that some of the regulars answer questions around here, I could not honestly refer anyone to this forum. Unless it was for amusement purposes. Go to some of the other trade forums and see how they conduct themselves, then ask yourself if you're a true professional in this trade.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Apology excepted
MJK I know I can be a little bias but when a "kid" (assuming he graduated at 18 + 8 years work history hardly makes him a kid) can't even capitalize or punctuate I find it difficult to take him serious. This isn't texting on your cell phone. I also think its an unfair and classless 1st post.
NEPS really said it best...


> I think people get frustrated with every newbie that comes rolling by that want to start their own company with no business knowledge at all. It's not very difficult to do some research in your own state to see what type of licencing and insurance you may need to do work. It would be nice if newbies did a little homework before coming here looking for miracle answers. It seem lazy when someone places a half assed post on how to start a business. Hard to take serious.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I agree with Bender. A oneline first post asking how to start a business? Come on. 

Also, the part I REALLY dont get is that the link that Tim posted right up front contains SO MUCH helpful information about starting a business! I counted 14 live links in that one link and many of the live links lead to other multiple resources. That one post by Tim was a tremendous return on the one line OP investment. 

Honestly, it is pretty obvious that some people here are just looking for opportunities to take pot shots at the regularly contributing members here. What is ironic is that so many advocates will jump up on the soapbox and chastise the regulars for not being helpful enough, but they dont lift a finger to actually offer the help themselves. 

Oh by the way, do any of you watchdogs, I mean advocates, really think that this is a good time to be advising someone with no business experience to start a painting business? 

Might as well blindfold the kid and send him through a landmine. Get real.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

If I'm a "watchdog or advocate" I guess I'd have to say it might not be too bad of a time for him to test the waters. If he has family or friends he can try out his business learning skills and find out if he has what it takes, what he needs, etc..

I'm not slamming on you guys, but I think a healthy dose of looking at one's self and where we came from might not be a bad idea before we type out the first thing that comes to mind. Some of us had good mentors and some had to rely on their own ideas.

I guess what I'm saying is that would you rather have a person with sincerety give this profession a go or a person looking for the fast buck? I'd like to think most of us not only want to build our businesses but build the esteem of our profession. Lets face it; we arent, as a whole, considered to be on the high rung of the ladder in the skilled trade profession. I used to let that bother me but quickly learned to let my skills and finished product speak for themselves. I've always taken pride in my profession and the reason I still do it is because I truly enjoy what I do. From reading some of the backgrounds and career changes here, I think alot of you feel the same way. Wouldnt it be great if we were compensated not only for our services but our "passion" for the business? Sigh...there aint no Santa either.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

When the same group of members are answering and contributing everyday most lurkers assume them to be a clique. I would also say that that same group (assuming your talking about me too) is very passionate about their trade ....or else why would we be here trying to influence other painters. I take pride in my proffession and I did not have a mentor when I started out. I am a self taught businessman and I like to believe I am successful although not satisfied.

If contributing here is the sign of an inflated ego then I invite you to contribute a little more often and give us some insight on you area of the painting world.

I met a guy a Dunkin Doughnuts last week that saw my truck and my jacket and asked if I was NEPS from here. He said he has been a lurker for years and really enjoyed the site. I wish he would contribute but I also understand that some people dont want to hang themselves out on a open forum. I do it daily and take any criticizm you want to throw my way. He obvoiusly didnt feel threatened by my posts and wanted to introduce himself to me. I think we made a decent business connection off of one conversation and hopefully we can work together in the spring.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> When the same group of members are answering and contributing everyday most lurkers assume them to be a clique. I would also say that that same group (assuming your talking about me too) is very passionate about their trade ....or else why would we be here trying to influence other painters. I take pride in my proffession and I did not have a mentor when I started out. I am a self taught businessman and I like to believe I am successful although not satisfied.
> 
> If contributing here is the sign of an inflated ego then I invite you to contribute a little more often and give us some insight on you area of the painting world.
> 
> I met a guy a Dunkin Doughnuts last week that saw my truck and my jacket and asked if I was NEPS from here. He said he has been a lurker for years and really enjoyed the site. I wish he would contribute but I also understand that some people dont want to hang themselves out on a open forum. I do it daily and take any criticizm you want to throw my way. He obvoiusly didnt feel threatened by my posts and wanted to introduce himself to me. I think we made a decent business connection off of one conversation and hopefully we can work together in the spring.


Thanks NEPS:
I think it we all could meet sometimes we all would realize that some of the people that we feel are the hardest/toughest guy's would turn out to be not so hard, not so tough.Sometimes the best friends I have had were the ones that I thought I hated at first, we just need to think a couple of times before we post, and that goes for me also.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

It is very hard for self employed people to take any type of criticizm. We are self employed for a reason. We are held accountable for our decisions financially, not by a management staff. It is very hard for a self employed person to re-enter the job market to be told what to do. It's a little like that here as well. We all think we have the best answer and have a difficult time seeing things differently. The best advice I can offer anyone reading this site is to take samples of the information you want from several people and formulate your own conclusion. Use this site as a tool and have a filter. Dont take anything to heart because you all know..... you cant believe everything you read in the internet.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

My dad told me many years ago when I went into business for myself.He said,
"Now you've done it, you wont be able to work for anyone else from now on".
He knew because he was a painter for himself for many years, and then he took a job as painting supervisor working for the university of Alabama just mostly for the perks.He really had a hard time during those years from the politics for working for the other guy.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Premiering next week on Lifetime Television... Paint Talk!


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Come on now Wolfgang. I've never heard anyone rattle so much tripe in all of my life. You come on here thinking you know it all but I've never ever heard such a load of old clap-trap.



Wolfgang said:


> Sigh...there aint no Santa either.


That ^^^ is what Im refering to!

Are you trying to tell me my Mom n Dad were lying to me for all those years..? The next thing you'll be saying is that my parents put the money under my pillow and not the tooth fairy 


:thumbup:



NEPS.US said:


> you cant believe everything you read in the internet.


You too NEPS


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

JNLP said:


> Premiering next week on Lifetime Television... Paint Talk!


LOL :laughing:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Great come back TooledUp! Ok, maybe I was a little harsh about Santa, but the Tooth Fairy is totally between you and your parents. I'd be the first to admit I dont know it all and some days are a whole new learning experience. Like the old saying: "Just when you think you got the rat race beat; they come out with faster rats!".


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm glad the mods let this one work itself out. We have become a more close knit group as a result. Sometimes its good to leave the inmate in charge of the asylum.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

mjkpainting said:


> Vermont painter,
> 
> I would love to take a ride a couple hours north. I'd ring the bell have you answer the door and slap you in the mouth!!!!!!/quote]
> 
> That would be cool actually, I am a poor physical specimen but I have been studying tai chi for years and you would not make contact. Within 2 minutes, you would have a beer in one hand, a cigar in the other, and we would be heading out to the shop to toss a few rounds of electronic darts. That would be cool.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> you would have a beer in one hand, a cigar in the other, and we would be heading out to the shop to toss a few rounds of electronic darts. That would be cool.


Cigar! Beer! Shop! Darts! 
Count me in!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Cigar! Beer! Shop! Darts!
> Count me in!


NEPS and I are in the early stages of coordinating a Paint Trades Roundtable. One of the highlights will be a darts tournament for cheap cigar smokers.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

We arent gonna do the group hug thing now are we?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> We arent gonna do the group hug thing now are we?


No. We are still generally a miserable and grossly underachieving group sharing venemous disdain for anyone showing a glimmer of success or happiness.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

And for the record, anyone who heretofore suggests that NEPS and I are part of any kind of clique, or cliche as it has been called in the past, I would like to publically lay that speculation safely to rest. 

Truth be told, we do not like each other on a personal or professional level and we are highly competetive with each other. We send each other our tax returns and financials regularly to try to outdo each other. Last spring that little jerk actually sent one of his employees up here to respond to one of my employment ads. I hired him and only later learned that he had been sent by NEPS to conduct a rather elaborate espionage mission to steal all internal information he could gather about my company. Next thing I knew, the guy was gone and NEPS company started to look alot more like mine. Go figure. 

Its more a deal of keep your friends close and your enemies closer.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> No. We are still generally a miserable and grossly underachieving group sharing venemous disdain for anyone showing a glimmer of success or happiness.


That should be in quotes under the logo.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Wolfgang did you really sit down with an employee and explain what you charge "per" ?
I am envious of your generosity and wish I had met an employer like that.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

No. We are still generally a miserable and grossly underachieving group sharing venemous disdain for anyone showing a glimmer of success or happiness.

That is a great motto!!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> No. We are still generally a miserable and grossly underachieving group sharing venemous disdain for anyone showing a glimmer of success or happiness.
> 
> That is a great motto!!


If we cant laugh at ourselves, who can we laugh at?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah Bender I do. I let my guys know with the understanding that I still expect it done professionally in a certain amount of time. I dont mind them knowing how much goes back into the business for equipment, maintenance, overhead, etc.. I have 2 guys now; one with 16+ years and one with 27+ years. They generally know what it costs to do a job and any trip to any of the suppliers lets them know what supplies and equipment cost. They can even pretty much figure out what I make. Some people dont have the desire for the evening and weekend bids, paperwork, etc.. There's no real secret to this business. Charge what you're worth and make sure you're worth what you charge.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I suppose after 16 and 27 years they are mature enough.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Boy that's so long to work for someone else.That say's a lot.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

mjkpainting said:


> Your such an *[email protected]#%


Uh, ok PWG, Slick and Sheriff Arch, I would like an explanation of how it is ok to call someone this word without being edited. Is it really worse to call someone a Ch!pster? 

_I am only asking out of curiosity, I am in no way speaking for or against the person at whom this characterization was cast._ _Is your delay in editing tacit endorsement?_

:detective:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Uh, ok PWG, Slick and Sheriff Arch, I would like an explanation of how it is ok to call someone this word without being edited. Is it really worse to call someone a Ch!pster?
> 
> _I am only asking out of curiosity, I am in no way speaking for or against the person at whom this characterization was cast._ _Is your delay in editing tacit endorsement?_
> 
> :detective:


:whistling2:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> :whistling2:


You think things got ugly in here last night? You just stay tuned. I will be sending out mass nasty-grams until this injustice is corrected.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

nasty-grams?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> You think things got ugly in here last night? You just stay tuned. I will be sending out mass nasty-grams until this injustice is corrected.


Hey Scott, I just called a Mod a wise ass and i got slapped back to the stone age ......... I guess your not important.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Hey Scott, I just called a Mod a wise ass and i got slapped back to the stone age ......... I guess your not important.


The logic here is a little flawed but I see your point, and I think you are right. I am not important.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> The logic here is a little flawed but I see your point, and I think you are right. I am not important.


Thats just crazy talk!!! You stop it mister!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey NEPS

I think we have been put in some kind of limbo or purgatory where we can only see and respond to each other. This is either going to be the coolest thing ever, or its going to stink. 

:stupid:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Hey NEPS
> 
> I think we have been put in some kind of limbo or purgatory where we can only see and respond to each other. This is either going to be the coolest thing ever, or its going to stink.
> 
> :stupid:


And I promise not to call you a asshole ......


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

PWG should be along soon to slap a lock on this sucker.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> And I promise not to call you a asshole ......


Thanks Buddy. I love you like a cellmate. 

This cant be happening. Sooner or later a Timhag will wander through or something.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Thanks Buddy. I love you like a cellmate.
> 
> This cant be happening. Sooner or later a Timhag will wander through or something.


He sent me a pic of himself taking a crap in the mirror today .... said he was having beers with MAk-Deco last night.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> He sent me a pic of himself taking a crap in the mirror today .... said he was having beers with MAk-Deco last night.


Thats just about as disgusting as anything I can think of. 

Not the MAK Deco part, but the Timhag growing a tail part.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

:shutup: I have no further comment :shutup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Thread should be named painter*s* in need of help!:yes:
You two are nuts, thanks for the entertainment! 
I wonder what ever happened to the OP?
How come PT does not have a chat room?
Will Scott find the answers he seeks?
Stay tuned!


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

wow, I was out of town for this one.. had a laptop but no connection... Your a really nice guy to take that talk kind of talk VP... I'll keep my month shut...


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> wow, I was out of town for this one.. had a laptop but no connection... Your a really nice guy to take that talk kind of talk VP... I'll keep my month shut...


Me too. :shutup:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Uh, ok PWG, Slick and Sheriff Arch, I would like an explanation of how it is ok to call someone this word without being edited. Is it really worse to call someone a Ch!pster?
> 
> _I am only asking out of curiosity, I am in no way speaking for or against the person at whom this characterization was cast._ _Is your delay in editing tacit endorsement?_
> 
> :detective:


:laughing:
I don't have access to the "banned words" list. Only Nathan can do that and I reckon he forgot that one. 

Sometimes, I miss Ch1pster. But then I remember we got Crow, and I feel better.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> :laughing:
> I don't have access to the "banned words" list. Only Nathan can do that and I reckon he forgot that one.
> 
> Sometimes, I miss Ch1pster. But then I remember we got Crow, and I feel better.


This is whats funny. People think we are all buddy buddy around here in this cliche, and you 3 stooges are letting me flounder in the wind with the A word stamped on me. You keep it up. You will need to find a whole new group of arrogant, self righteous know it alls to kick around.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Uh, ok PWG, Slick and Sheriff Arch, I would like an explanation of how it is ok to call someone this word without being edited. Is it really worse to call someone a Ch!pster?
> 
> _I am only asking out of curiosity, I am in no way speaking for or against the person at whom this characterization was cast._ _Is your delay in editing tacit endorsement?_
> 
> :detective:


I fixed this one. Would you like me to fix the one where NEPS called you one too? :whistling2:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> I fixed this one. Would you like me to fix the one where NEPS called you one too? :whistling2:


We can keep some of it out here. It was time to break free of my squeeky clean Richie Cunningham reputation anyways. 

PW, tell me honestly, if you were in a bad mood and stumbled across me and NEPS in the same thread at about the same time, which one of us would you be more inclined to call an a-hole and come unhinged on?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

whow ...hey asshole ...take it easy on me!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> whow ...hey asshole ...take it easy on me!


Didnt you name yourself earlier this year "painttalks resident a hole"?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Didnt you name yourself earlier this year "painttalks resident a hole"?


Yup ...but Johnthepainter really scared me over that whole google thingy,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Yup ...but Johnthepainter really scared me over that whole google thingy,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Yes,,,,I have been meaning to tell you how proud I am of you for raising your standards lately.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Yes,,,,I have been meaning to tell you how proud I am of you for raising your standards lately.


thank you sensei


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Thanks Buddy. I love you like a cellmate.
> 
> This cant be happening. Sooner or later a Timhag will wander through or something.


I always got your back V, What I can do for you?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> wow, I was out of town for this one.. ..


MAK was in Steeler Counrty, we had dinner and drinks. Had a nice time :thumbsup:


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

what a sewer of a forum,,,mods please clean this place up.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

high fibre said:


> what a sewer of a forum,,,mods please clean this place up.


It is people like you that make this place a sewer. Do us all a favor and clean yourself up. There was no reason for you to make a comment like that.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

timhag said:


> It is people like you that make this place a sewer. Do us all a favor and clean yourself up. There was no reason for you to make a comment like that.


Tim, I'm glad he did. I've been looking for a new one.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Tim, I'm glad he did. I've been looking for a new one.


You always find a positive in everything you do. You da man:thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

No. We are still generally a miserable and grossly underachieving group sharing venemous disdain for anyone showing a glimmer of success or happiness.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> No. We are still generally a miserable and grossly underachieving group sharing venemous disdain for anyone showing a glimmer of success or happiness.


That too V :thumbup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

DAMN, 

between a minor browser virus, a new torrent download of Boston Legal, another snowstorm, and a gallon of bourbon feeling lonely, I'm just catching up on this thread.

I'm glad you all have everything under control


----------



## daren (Jul 5, 2008)

Reading this thread makes up for me freezing my balls off this morning scraping metal handrails. It warms my heart to see so much love being shared.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

daren said:


> Reading this thread makes up for me freezing my balls off this morning scraping metal handrails.


Working New Year's day?

Edit: Doh! It just dawned on me we've got a time difference :bangin:.

(I blame the lingering affects of alcohol).

Move along, nothing to see...


----------



## mjkpainting (Feb 12, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> mjkpainting said:
> 
> 
> > Vermont painter,
> ...


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

mjkpainting said:


> vermontpainter said:
> 
> 
> > Your right, we would prob sit there with a beer and bs for hours about painting.
> ...


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

mjkpainting said:


> vermontpainter said:
> 
> 
> > Your right, we would prob sit there with a beer and bs for hours about painting.
> ...


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> mjkpainting said:
> 
> 
> > MJ
> ...


----------



## mjkpainting (Feb 12, 2008)

timhag said:


> vermontpainter said:
> 
> 
> > He's just glad he didn't stop at my house.:boxing:
> ...


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Say it with me MJK

10
9
8
7
6
5
4
3
2
1.....................................feel the tranquility ......ah happy place, happy place, happy place ......think of rainbows and waterfalls .....aahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

timhag said:


> He's just glad he didn't stop at my house.:boxing:


Yeah... You'd lock him in & be yelling "He puts the lotion on my skin & then he'll get the hose again". :whistling2:

"Timma what you doin down there?"
"Leave us alone mom, gosh!"


----------



## mjkpainting (Feb 12, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Say it with me MJK
> 
> 10
> 9
> ...


LOL!!!!


I'm trying like heck but absolutely miserable. I have to go back to school tomorrow. I really enjoyed getting up and being the boss the past couple of weeks.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

mjkpainting said:


> vermontpainter said:
> 
> 
> > Your right, we would prob sit there with a beer and bs for hours about painting.
> ...


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

mjkpainting said:


> LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> I'm trying like heck but absolutely miserable. I have to go back to school tomorrow. I really enjoyed getting up and being the boss the past couple of weeks.


Repeat after me: retirement and benefits

If your wife has those things in a secure career, consider jumping. Otherwise, right now, the devil you know is just as good as the devil you dont know.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

If I had a nickle for every word that should not have been said or written, I'd be able to retire comfortably


No comment.:whistling2:


----------

